# Our road jerseys will now be red!



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Chuck said on his show that the red jerseys would be our official away jerseys.

And while we're on topic of jerseys.. look at this design that I found on another board of potential new raptor jerseys..










WOW. I would love that.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Soooo.... the purple black jerseys are done with? 'bout time.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

Whoa, thats cool about the Red Jerseys and all...

But check out that jersey design!!!....

Someone send it to MLSE!


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

those are nice designs still...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Looks like our Raptor is also a vampire. A vampire raptor--more or less threatening? 

I like the idea of having a black alternate jersey but with Portland and Chicago both having one maybe it's passe.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I like the idea of having a black alternate jersey but with Portland and Chicago both having one maybe it's passe.


I know what your saying, but those would be very unique.. same colours, but very different.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

"image hosted by angelfire"

:sigh:


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

trick said:


> "image hosted by angelfire"
> 
> :sigh:


Right Click, "Properties", Copy URL, Paste in Address bar.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

RickyBlaze said:


> Right Click, "Properties", Copy URL, Paste in Address bar.


too...much...work


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

RickyBlaze said:


> Right Click, "Properties", Copy URL, Paste in Address bar.


Done, no change.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.angelfire.com/va3/logoandunifrmconcpts/


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Done, no change.


try it on internet explorer. doesn't work in firefox


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Not Bad.. not bad at all. 

Its missed something IMO.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

the court wiould look wicked with the red paint in the box and a new centre court logo.

They should change the look of the court.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

meh


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Thank God...I've been calling for the red jerseys to become out away ever since they came out.
Those jerseys on the angelfire link are hot, I wish the Raps management would see them.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> Thank God...I've been calling for the red jerseys to become out away ever since they came out.
> Those jerseys on the angelfire link are hot, I wish the Raps management would see them.


I wish they see the court design and consider a change.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

They've been using these jerseys more and more.
Great choice.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Those are some nice Jerseys. Love the Black ones


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Cool samples and I'm thrilled we are going to red for road jerseys!~!!!!~~~!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

It's About Time We Changed The Blue Ones..
I Like The Red Ones Better-


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/va3/logoandunifrmconcpts/


 Even though it's the same colours as the Bulls and Heat jerseys... those are fyyyyahhhhhh!


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I honestly like the black and purple jerseys but I think we definitely need to change our logo. It's gotta be one of the worst in the league. While the logo on that site is nice, I think I'd just prefer the ball with three claws coming out of it.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Also, the Wizards one there is siick.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

-James- said:


> I honestly like the black and purple jerseys but I think we definitely need to change our logo. It's gotta be one of the worst in the league. While the logo on that site is nice, I think I'd just prefer the ball with three claws coming out of it.


I don't hate our main logo, but I agree with you about the ball w/ 3 claws.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> I don't hate out main logo, but I agree with you about the ball w/ 3 claws.



I hate our logo its a fresh start for the org so lets get a new logo and change the court art.

Since red is the new main colour the paint area should be REd and the sidelines stay black, with the TR logo in Red on each end and a new mid court logo.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I like the fact that we are going to be using the red jerseys from now on but I will pass on the logo the guy posted on Angelfire. They look great, it's a job well done, but I wouldn't want that as my teams jersey simply because the jerseys are too complex. As far as the logo goes, I will pass.

On a semi-related note, any body beginning to have doubts on the name of the franchise I suggest you read the novel Jurassic Park. Great book in it's own right and it really celebrates the dominance of the Toronto Raptors.

EDIT: Also take a look at the Bulls logo on that Angelfire link. That is right ****ed.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Lope31 said:


> On a semi-related note, any body beginning to have doubts on the name of the franchise I suggest you read the novel Jurassic Park. Great book in it's own right and it really celebrates the dominance of the Toronto Raptors.


I honestly think that the "Raptors" is the best team name in the league. Its sick.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I kinda wish we woulda taken something that would be indigenous to Toronto

Beavers or Squeegees perhaps


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> I kinda wish we woulda taken something that would be indigenous to Toronto
> 
> Beavers or Squeegees perhaps


 Loonies.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

speedythief said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/va3/logoandunifrmconcpts/


Those are some crazy designs there. Pretty much all the NBA jerseys are based the same way, with a stripe on the sides and all, just mixed around a little. I like the Raptors one, but not feeling the Raptor head logo too much. The jerseys are nice though.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I always loved those red jerseys and wished the raps would use it more..

btw, I own two of them :banana:


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

I really like it.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

am i blind i didnt see any raptors ones at all??


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

ThaCarter said:


> am i blind i didnt see any raptors ones at all??


yes you are...


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> yes you are...



hosted by angelfire...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

ThaCarter said:


> am i blind i didnt see any raptors ones at all??



im with yu...i did not see one raptors jersey there....


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

www.photobucket.com


----------

